# CT Fletcher 'I trained arms everyday'



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

CT claims he smashed his arms every single time he was in the gym. What do you think of this? Any of you train the same body parts multiple times a week with success?


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

When does the muscle get the rest to repair ??


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

I do legs twice a week and hit arms monday to friday


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Theres a thread somewhere on here where a few people did this for a month, cant remember the outcome of it.


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

1010AD said:


> When does the muscle get the rest to repair ??


Between sets silly!


----------



## Robbiedbee (Nov 27, 2013)

He claims to be natty too doesn't he?


----------



## K-Rod (Sep 10, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> Theres a thread somewhere on here where a few people did this for a month, cant remember the outcome of it.


 @Milky organised a 30 day challenge. I and a few others did it to see what the outcome would be and I think some guy added an inch to his arms. I added 1/2 but it was hard work.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

Robbiedbee said:


> He claims to be natty too doesn't he?


I love the guy for motivation and he clearly was / is a beast but the natty claims do **** me off a bit.

I guess he has to for his business but come on not a chance he's natty.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Him and kali muscle are the shìttest fake nattys out there lol

Watchable videos but they both don't half talk some shìt lol


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

arms can be smashed directly more than once a week, id say 3 max or your cutting into compounds and not having time to rest. pow


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Think about it just for a moment, what is the objective of these people... to pass on useful insightful advice for the good of trainers world wide... or to create a persona that will get them as many youtube subscribers as possible (which equals $$$)


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Boom! I trained arms about three times a week for about two year swhen I first started bbing


----------



## Sway12 (Oct 29, 2013)

same guy who used to eat a riduclous amount of maccy d's every day and had extreme heart problems because of it and most certainly was on ALOT of gear.


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

Increasing frequency on a lagging bodypart is an accepted practise but doing it long term will eventually hinder gains (compesation curve).


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

I prefer frequency over volume but that's just me


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Mighty Sparrow said:


> Between sets silly!


but it's still your mutha-****in set!


----------



## JBrittan (Nov 22, 2013)

I watched one of his videos and he stated that when he says he trains arm everyday that he hit bis one day then tris the next day then bis then tris ect. So i take it he gets 24hours rest then hits them again lol.

Most people (including me) thought that he trained bis and tris everyday but its bis one day then tris the next.

:whistling: either way...thats some serious arm training haha!


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

JBrittan said:


> I watched one of his videos and he stated that when he says he trains arm everyday that he hit bis one day then tris the next day then bis then tris ect. So i take it he gets 24hours rest then hits them again lol.
> 
> Most people (including me) thought that he trained bis and tris everyday but its bis one day then tris the next.
> 
> :whistling: either way...thats some serious arm training haha!


So bis one day then tris the next?


----------



## JBrittan (Nov 22, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> So bis one day then tris the next?


 :thumb:


----------

